# How Does Keystone Compare?



## hottubwilly

We are looking to purchase our first TT and have been looking at primarily used (due to budget). Today we saw a 2004 keystone outback and were very impressed. Dealer asking $13995 but will negotiate. We've rented, used some friend's TT's but never owned. We always heard Pioneer was the best, but I have to admit I was impressed with what I saw. Just looking for some honest opinions on the quality and value of the keystone product. Any input would be appreciated.


----------



## Camper Louise

I know that on this forum everyone LOVES their Keystone Outback.
We just purchased our second one. We had a Coleman pop up, then we bought the Outback 28 RSS in 2004 then 2 years after that we up-graded our tow vehicle and then decided two years later to buy a larger trailer (the Keystone Outback Sydney Edition 31 RQS LE).
I am sure when the kids are all grown and bunk beds are no longer required we will purchase a third Outback without a doubt.
This forum is a great source of all kinds of trailer/camping information and the friends you make through posts and rallies are unreal.
What model are you looking to purchase?


----------



## Thor

I have been very please with the Outbacks. So much so we went from a 04 28RSS to our current 31RQS.

Thor


----------



## Ghosty

hottubwilly said:


> Today we saw a 2004 keystone outback and were very impressed. Dealer asking $13995 but will negotiate. We've rented, used some friend's TT's but never owned.


What model are you looking at ???

13995 for some models would be excellent -- for others a giant ripoff -- all depends on which model...


----------



## tidefan

I think it is like anything else.... There are good ones and bad ones, even within the same brand. I am on Outback #3 (21rs, 25rss, and now 32bhds) and have had no issues. There are others, even ones that love their Outbacks, that have had issues. Do a thorough inspection, make sure you keep any places caulked that may leak, and then enjoy.


----------



## johnp

I'm also on #3 (26rs,27rsds,32bhds) and I have been looking around lately at other brands in a fifth wheel and I would have to say that I would keep my Outback before buying some of the others. If the Outback were to go due to a class c, I do like the quality of the Winnebago/ Itasca lines better. Granted most rv's are just thrown together and its up to us to decide which ones were built to last.

John


----------



## hottubwilly

The one we found was a 21rs 2004 model for 13995. It's been well kept but seems a little tight but fits in a our price range. I can't seem to find a true NADA value to know if the price is fair.


----------



## johnp

Its under Outback by Liteway on nada.com

John


----------



## skippershe

Have you checked the For Sale forum?

Not sure where you're located, but here's one of our member's (rainier1315) 2004 21rs located in Georgia for $11,000.00 Clicky Here


----------



## NDOutbackers

We bought our 2003 21rs last year at this time. It was in like new condition, one owner, used about 15 times, and stored inside during the winter. We paid $12,000 for the camper and the equilizer. We had looked at campers for about two years before we purchased our Outback. I do not regret the purchase in anyway, we love our Outback and most likely will first look at Outbacks as our next camper. Hope that helps you!


----------



## Nathan

All manufacturers tend to have a few problems. Most you hear about on OB's are just little mistakes during build (switched tank handles, etc.). There have been a few cases of bad lamination on the cabinets(white coating), and a few of delaminating of the fiberglass exterior. This can happen with any of the makes however, so I don't worry too much about it. Overally, the Keystone trailers seem very well put together (again, for a trailer







), and we are happy with the OB's especially.









The easiest way to have problems with trailers is lack of maintenance. Make sure this one doesn't have water damage, and the roof is in good shape (no cracked caulk, etc), and then take care of it once you get it. Good luck with the negotiations







. I'd suspect you could get a grand off that price depending on your location.


----------



## sdteague

Camper Louise said:


> I know that on this forum everyone LOVES their Keystone Outback.
> We just purchased our second one. We had a Coleman pop up, then we bought the Outback 28 RSS in 2004 then 2 years after that we up-graded our tow vehicle and then decided two years later to buy a larger trailer (the Keystone Outback Sydney Edition 31 RQS LE).
> I am sure when the kids are all grown and bunk beds are no longer required we will purchase a third Outback without a doubt.
> This forum is a great source of all kinds of trailer/camping information and the friends you make through posts and rallies are unreal.
> What model are you looking to purchase?


Hey There! we are looing at the 31 rqs le mainly for the bunk beds for our three children. do you find this helpful as far as crowd/child control. Are there any things you w ould change ?
thanks for your input


----------



## Nathan

sdteague said:


> Hey There! we are looing at the 31 rqs le mainly for the bunk beds for our three children. do you find this helpful as far as crowd/child control. Are there any things you w ould change ?
> thanks for your input


Start a thread on 31RQS. Be descriptive in the naming. There are several very happy owners on here....


----------

